# Ordering from Thomann.de to Canada



## madhermit

I couldn't find much info on ordering from Thomann and what would happen upon being shipped to Canada, so I thought I would post my experience here. In August I ordered the following items from Thomman.de. I put the prices I paid in Canadian $ after each item, and I also divided the shipping up and added it to each item roughly by value. So the price reflects my cost including shipping in Canadian $.

Xvive W3 Memory Delay $141
Digitech the Drop $136
TC June-60 chorus $58
TC 3rd Dimension chorus $51
Waldorf Streichfett String synth $300
I think all of the above is made in China.

I was not sure what to expect from Canada Customs and Canada Post. I am happy to report they didn't add a crazy duty charge or anything. So the prices listed above are what I paid in the end.

The Digitech came with an EU adapter. The Waldorf an International one.

P.S. The Xvive W3 pedal is awesome! A tweaked Memory Man by the original designer!
It took 2 weeks to ship total. The shipping price was a flat 50€. It initially shipped via DHL but Canada Post took over once it got to Canada.It only took 5 days to get to Canada, and Canada Customs had the package for 9 days.


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for the info.


----------



## madhermit

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks for the info.


No problem. I was really surprised by how much cheaper some of this stuff was shipped from the EU. I guess warranty claims would likely be denied in Canada, but some of this stuff was getting close to half price!


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Very interesting. Some of the videos of Thomann that Chapman posts are pretty amazing.

The thought had never crossed my mind that I might consider ordering from them.

C


----------



## KMMK Solutions

CETA is a new trade agreement between the EU and Canada.

It cuts tariffs and makes it easier to export goods and services, benefitting people and businesses in both the EU and Canada.

CETA entered into force provisionally on 21 September 2017, meaning most of the agreement now applies.


----------



## mawmow

Did not order from Thoman. A guy I know in France did order his Loar LH-600 and was happy.
Did buy many CDs, DVDs and music books made in USA from U.K. during last five years and was surprised how much I could save and how fast they arrived compared to ordering from USA...


----------



## madhermit

About 5 years ago I ordered a stomp bass drum thing from Logjam in the UK. I got creamed on import. Probably a lot cheaper now.


----------



## Jack Flash

madhermit said:


> I couldn't find much info on ordering from Thomann and what would happen upon being shipped to Canada, so I thought I would post my experience here. In August I ordered the following items from Thomman.de. I put the prices I paid in Canadian $ after each item, and I also divided the shipping up and added it to each item roughly by value. So the price reflects my cost including shipping in Canadian $.
> 
> Xvive W3 Memory Delay $141
> Digitech the Drop $136
> TC June-60 chorus $58
> TC 3rd Dimension chorus $51
> Waldorf Streichfett String synth $300
> I think all of the above is made in China.
> 
> I was not sure what to expect from Canada Customs and Canada Post. I am happy to report they didn't add a crazy duty charge or anything. So the prices listed above are what I paid in the end.
> 
> The Digitech came with an EU adapter. The Waldorf an International one.
> 
> P.S. The Xvive W3 pedal is awesome! A tweaked Memory Man by the original designer!
> It took 2 weeks to ship total. The shipping price was a flat 50€. It initially shipped via DHL but Canada Post took over once it got to Canada.It only took 5 days to get to Canada, and Canada Customs had the package for 9 days.


Thank you for posting. I am about to place my first order with Thomann and was concerned about duty charges.


----------



## madhermit

Jack Flash said:


> Thank you for posting. I am about to place my first order with Thomann and was concerned about duty charges.


👍🏻
How is the shipping now? I heard it went up a lot.


----------



## Jack Flash

I haven't placed my order yet but I was quoted at Thomann checkout, 2 guitars shipped to Toronto would cost me $81 cad. So basically a brand new Les Paul copy and a telecaster copy delivered to my door for $600 incl. shipping.


----------



## madhermit

Jack Flash said:


> I haven't placed my order yet but I was quoted at Thomann checkout, 2 guitars shipped to Toronto would cost me $81 cad. So basically a brand new Les Paul copy and a telecaster copy delivered to my door for $600 incl. shipping.


Nice. Sounds cheap still. I am eyeballing a few of those Harley Benton guitars myself.


----------



## mhammer

Thanks for posting this. There's a whole lot of "Hmmm, I don't know" when ordering from another country.


----------



## Budda

madhermit said:


> Nice. Sounds cheap still. I am eyeballing a few of those Harley Benton guitars myself.



Please post if you do. They seem to be gaining popularity in the "cheap and decent" segment.


----------



## madhermit

Update:

Ordered a Pro 1 synth from Thomann.
Shipped yesterday from Germany. Arrived overnight in Canada. Will be delivered tomorrow. 

But;
It was shipped UPS. 
I had to pay brokerage and tax. Brokerage was only $10. First time it was less than $60 for me ever. Tax was normal. Still came out ahead, just not as much as it seemed at first.
Last time it shipped DHL then Canada Post. No brokerage or additional fees.
Shipping was 24 Euros.


----------



## Chito

Thanks and good to know.


----------



## keto

Man, some of that Harley Benton stuff is neat looking, takes me back to the days I spent a lot of time looking at Agile, which were generally OK quality guitars. Wonder how these compare. The HB 12 string (out of stock) has caught my eye.


----------



## fly_mo

Hi Folks
Looks like shipping to Canada via DHL & Canada Post is back on the menu:


----------



## madhermit

fly_mo said:


> Hi Folks
> Looks like shipping to Canada via DHL & Canada Post is back on the menu:
> View attachment 378693


Nice! 
I didn’t order a bunch of stuff over the last 6 months or so because of UPS only.
I sure wish they would ship Marshall stuff. Their pricing is really good!


----------



## GuitaRick

I ordered on the 25th of September and it was just handed over to Canada customs today the 4th of October. I ordered 4 guitars, 1 ST acoustic and 3 travel size acoustics plus gig bags and a few set of strings shipped via DHL/CanadaPost. Order total 456 eur around 670$ cad. I'll update with customs fees and delivery date...


----------



## madhermit

GuitaRick said:


> I ordered on the 25th of September and it was just handed over to Canada customs today the 4th of October. I ordered 4 guitars, 1 ST acoustic and 3 travel size acoustics plus gig bags and a few set of strings shipped via DHL/CanadaPost. Order total 456 eur around 670$ cad. I'll update with customs fees and delivery date...


That's a pretty big order. I am very curious how customs will handle it. I look forward to hearing about what happens!


----------



## colchar

I wonder if ordering from Thomann UK would be treated the same at the border, or if it is safer to just order from mainland Europe?

I am looking at picking up a Gibson and the prices at Thomann's UK site look really good.


----------



## colchar

Turns out they can't ship Gibsons to Canada.


----------



## madhermit

colchar said:


> Turns out they can't ship Gibsons to Canada.


The won’t ship Marshall either. Check out Marshall prices on Thomann. They are VERY good.
Example...
Marshal Jubilee mini is $939 Cdn on Thomann.
$1999 here in Canada. 
It’s 220v, but you can buy a transformer for $100 or so.


----------



## colchar

madhermit said:


> The won’t ship Marshall either. Check out Marshall prices on Thomann. They are VERY good.
> Example...
> Marshal Jubilee mini is $939 Cdn on Thomann.
> $1999 here in Canada.
> It’s 220v, but you can buy a transformer for $100 or so.



I have half a mind to order some stuff and have it shipped to relatives in Scotland. When I am over there sometime between December and February I can grab it and bring it home with me.


----------



## GuitaRick

madhermit said:


> That's a pretty big order. I am very curious how customs will handle it. I look forward to hearing about what happens!


Just


----------



## GuitaRick

madhermit said:


> That's a pretty big order. I am very curious how customs will handle it. I look forward to hearing about what happens!


Just


madhermit said:


> That's a pretty big order. I am very curious how customs will handle it. I look forward to hearing about what happens!


43,51$ CAD customs fees.... Not bad!!!


----------



## GuitaRick

GuitaRick said:


> Just
> 
> 43,51$ CAD customs fees.... Not bad!!!


Should receive by Friday! Keep you updated!


----------



## madhermit

GuitaRick said:


> Just
> 
> 43,51$ CAD customs fees.... Not bad!!!


Very reasonable!

I once ordered a book from the states for $20 and got a $65 brokerage fee from UPS!


----------



## fly_mo

GuitaRick said:


> Just
> 
> 43,51$ CAD customs fees.... Not bad!!!


Very good, thanks for keeping this updated . I have about the same in my list ready to go


----------



## symbiantmediainc

colchar said:


> I have half a mind to order some stuff and have it shipped to relatives in Scotland. When I am over there sometime between December and February I can grab it and bring it home with me.


New here

Was looking at getting a Laney Ironheart 120

its 1080 shipped from Thomann and 1700 here.


----------



## colchar

symbiantmediainc said:


> New here
> 
> Was looking at getting a Laney Ironheart 120
> 
> its 1080 shipped from Thomann and 1700 here.



It would be on European current so you'd need a transformer to use it here.


----------



## fly_mo

I tried to order a Boss 500 Looper and they wont ship to Canada ($311 at Thomann $499 at L&M)
That Sucks! no plan B at the moment


----------



## TubeStack

How is ordering from Thomann these days?


----------



## bolero

I never would have thought of it, interested too.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I ordered a Traveler guitar from Thomann over the summer. It was well packaged, and the price was great. Arrived via Canada Post.


----------



## BootScoot

This estimator from Canada Border Services Agency might help:






Estimate duty and taxes


Canada Border Services Agency Duty and Taxes Estimator




www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca


----------



## Gryndar

Thanks for the info. Im going to order one of the *Harley Benton G212 Vertical Celestion V30* speaker cabs . Doing the calculations , I should be able to get it delived for less than 500 spendalero's.


----------

